# The New Year's Eve Thread



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I dont know about you guys I am heading to Chi club this eve like last yr, just heard that crowd got crappier but I dont care as they have somem great music and some nice ppl.

Anybody wanna mumbo jumbo?


----------



## Joey B 18c (Dec 29, 2009)

*NYE Bars?*

Hello,

I just moved to Dubai from the states and I was wondering if anyone has a good suggestion for a bar on NYE? I've heard from a few people that most bars/clubs have a 500 dirham minimum? 

I'm looking for something without a crazy cover charge like that, I'd prefer a bar over a club and a younger crowd (I'm 23) 

any suggestions?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Not found anything less than that - to be honest, you're better off deciding to celebrate NYE the day before or after. Even the Irish Village, which is the pit of all pits, wants a hefty entrance fee and that's without booze. It really depends on how desperate (and that is the key word) you are to celebrate this particular abitrary milestone. Most people I know are having private parties to avoid being ripped off, which makes you wonder who exactly is going to be at these big, expensive hotel/bar celebrations. Or perhaps I'm just being cynical...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think they will be filled with the tourist crowd and lots of the new folks who seem to steadily trickle in who havent made friends yet and still are in awe of Dubai. Just my .02


----------



## Joey B 18c (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks guys, looks like I'll be staying at the hotel bar and saving some cash, not worth it just for another night out


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Those morons just hiked the entry fee what's with Dubai... recession is hitting up the ass and all they do is increase the goddamn fees


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Joey B 18c said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just moved to Dubai from the states and I was wondering if anyone has a good suggestion for a bar on NYE? I've heard from a few people that most bars/clubs have a 500 dirham minimum?
> 
> ...


500 dirhams! hell no, the one I am heading to is half of that and is one of the best club to celebrate new yr

Here is the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/35656-new-years-eve-eve-ents.html

Just PM me . Still havent bought the tickets could convince them to give us discount if we buy in group


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

What about barasit is there any fees in this day in barasti

and let's meet there all 

bye


----------



## kaydee (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey I will be going to this event called Blackout at the World Trade Centre. They have my Fav DJ playing. If anyone else is going..let me know.


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

Barasti 150 drh fees how will join to my group ????

Just give me a call and i will pickup you

cheers 

bye


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

buddyab said:


> Barasti 150 drh fees how will join to my group ????
> 
> Just give me a call and i will pickup you
> 
> ...


You need to purchase your ticket beforehand for this. Tickets are not normally available at the door and this late in the day, it'll likely be sold out already. Better to call them and check rather than risk a drive for nothing!

Hope you all have a very happy new year!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

repetition


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm staying in.

Alone.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm staying in.
> 
> Alone.


come hang out with us. Eat some good Filipino food! bygones be bygones.:clap2:


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You need to purchase your ticket beforehand for this. Tickets are not normally available at the door and this late in the day, it'll likely be sold out already. Better to call them and check rather than risk a drive for nothing!
> 
> Hope you all have a very happy new year!


I just got 6039th ticket and there are loads of ticket still left


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Xpat said:


> I just got 6039th ticket and there are loads of ticket still left


Have fun! Quite a few of my friends are going to Barasti as well but I'm staying in tonight! Not sure I am ready to brave the crowds!

And next year, I'll remember to book a Xmas and New Year break and enjoy myself properly! 2 Xmasses and New Year in Dubai is more than enough for me!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Have fun! Quite a few of my friends are going to Barasti as well but I'm staying in tonight! Not sure I am ready to brave the crowds!
> 
> And next year, I'll remember to book a Xmas and New Year break and enjoy myself properly! 2 Xmasses and New Year in Dubai is more than enough for me!


Awwwwww.... so sad make sure u make new yr resolutions and stay focused...
hippie new yr


----------



## soldja (May 1, 2009)

I realise I have left this a bit late... but could someone tell a new expat ie: me, where I can get a good view of a fireworks display in dubai....without paying of course!.

Thanks.


----------

